# Great Valley Railroad (GVRR)



## FJV (Dec 21, 2008)

Great weekend to run the trains.

Last year I reconfigured the layout to be two separate loops.

I also added the pondless waterfall feature.
Which is near the top of the photo.

Track is supported by the ladder method with pvc pipe. 











More information and photos can be found at

https://gvrr.weebly.com/


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Nice looking! And what size curves are you using with (looks like) the Bachmann C19?

Thanks
Jason


----------

